# LEJOG - local/previous knowledge required



## Lpoolck (4 Jun 2017)

I am completing LEJOG unsupported with one of my friends in August.

I have drafted up my LEJOG route and I would appreciate any local knowledge or any previous knowledge in order to suggest any amendments to my routes. I am wishing to stay away from busy roads as much as possible, and to keep the climbing down if possible . The start and finish point of each day are set (accommodation is booked) so these unfortunately cannot be changed:

Day 1 - Lands End to Okehampton - https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20771959
Day 2 - Okehamption to Cheddar - https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20771963
Day 3 - Cheddar to Leominster - https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20771956
Day 4 - Leominster to Liverpool - https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20771955
Day 5 - Liverpool to Dufton - https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20771952
Day 6 - Dufton to Hopehouse - https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21574519
Day 7 - Hopehouse to Perth - https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21574587
Day 8 - Perth to Aviemore - https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20771946
Day 9 - Aviemore to Lairg - https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21575491
Day 10 - Lairg to John O'Groats - https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21740987

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jun 2017)

Your route on day 4 through my part of the world looks interesting. For the most part it's on relatively quiet roads that I'd be happy with, but it takes you onto the A49 for a short section after Ludlow (which could be avoided if you don't mind a short detour past Pearce cycles and through Stanton Lacy) and then again from Church Stretton all the way to Shrewsbury which I wouldn't really recommend due to being busy with lorries and not particularly wide. You wouldn't enjoy it.

There are a couple of alternatives and the one I'd suggest is to change your route from Ticklerton (just before mile 22) to go to Cardington, Comley, Longnor, Great Ryton, Condover, Betton Strange and into Shrewsbury via a short section of the A458 (Wenlock Road).

The other thing I notice from your route is that in Shrewsbury it takes you past the railway station up a flight of steps then the wrong way along a one way street. You'd see a nicer side of the town if you turn left after crossing Greyfriars Bridge (at Coleham, approx 36.5 miles on your map) and follow Victoria Avenue through The Quarry.

I hope that's of some use.


----------



## snorri (5 Jun 2017)

Day 9, break off your route at Ardgay and make for Bonar Bridge then keeping the water on your left, rejoin your route at Invershin. This proposal would save you carrying your bike down a flight of stairs at the Invershin railway bridge and also give you the opportunity to take on stores and refreshments at Bonar. You would make better time going via Bonar, wider road and less undulating, but If you have time and you want pretty, follow your original plan.


----------



## User482 (5 Jun 2017)

Day 3: your route out of Cheddar towards Burrington, and a couple of places in the Forest of Dean is on bridleways - did you mean to do that? Overall, that's a very hilly route you've picked. I echo the advice from @Rickshaw Phil about avoiding the A49 through Shropshire and Cheshire - I used it on my LEJOG and it was grim.

I'd head out of Cheddar on the Strawberry Line to Yatton (though avoid it in the wet), then Clevedon, Portbury, Shirehampton, Hallen, Pilning, Chepstow, Offa's Dyke to Trelleck, Monmouth, A466 to Hereford, then the lanes to Leominster.


----------



## mjr (5 Jun 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> Day 2 - Okehamption to Cheddar - https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20771963


I don't understand the double-back after mile 60 near West Lyng. Also, the A361 is pretty grim cycling - pretty narrow with some motorists driving too fast for the road - so I'd either continue on the canal/river paths and back roads (NCR 3 / 33) until north of the A39 and rejoin your route at Shapwick, or use the parallel back roads through North Curry, Athelney, Burrowbridge, Middlezoy, Greylake and then the minimum of the A361. I'd also cross straight across the A39 if you can - I've had a few scares from motorists on that road, including when driving. The Wedmore-Cheddar B road isn't the most fun either but it's usually OK and I think it's gently downhill and pretty simple in that direction, which might be good near the end of a day.



Lpoolck said:


> Day 3 - Cheddar to Leominster - https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20771956


That's a legbursting start to the day and bridleway as @User482 mentions - are you sure it's rideable? The top looks on streetview like grass track with large boulders. I'm lazy so I'd use the Strawberry Line NCR26 (even in the wet, IMO) and Shute Shelve Tunnel to get across the Mendips to Clevedon, then NCR 410 to Portbury and the Avonmouth Bridge, although the planned NCR 26 along the Walton/Weston B road is faster and not bad off-peak. I suspect the Shipham Road and even the Gorge itself would also be much easier than your planned route.


----------



## ianbarton (5 Jun 2017)

On day 4 the Post Office at Hanmer (West of Whitchurch) does excellent homemade sandwiches and cake. Nice seats overlooking the Mere and it's on your route.


----------



## jay clock (5 Jun 2017)

You say you want to avoid main roads and have day 1 on the A30. A horrific road, If you do decide to stick with it, I implore you to avoid any sections with dual carriageway. Essentially a motorway with no hard shoulder


----------



## jay clock (5 Jun 2017)

Needs some tinkering but here is a route I did from Winchester to Padstow. needs reversing

These are as actually cycled

Launceston to Padstow. https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/1181175891

Okehampton to Launceston. took the old A30 parallel to the new A30 a few miles south

Newquay to Padstow the B3276 is fine


----------



## Tigerbiten (5 Jun 2017)

The only reason to go to Tongue on day 10 is to stop at the hostel.
It's both shorter and flatter to turn right at Altnaharra on the B873 alongside Loch Naver direct to Bettyhill.


----------



## Lpoolck (5 Jun 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Your route on day 4 through my part of the world looks interesting. For the most part it's on relatively quiet roads that I'd be happy with, but it takes you onto the A49 for a short section after Ludlow (which could be avoided if you don't mind a short detour past Pearce cycles and through Stanton Lacy) and then again from Church Stretton all the way to Shrewsbury which I wouldn't really recommend due to being busy with lorries and not particularly wide. You wouldn't enjoy it.
> 
> There are a couple of alternatives and the one I'd suggest is to change your route from Ticklerton (just before mile 22) to go to Cardington, Comley, Longnor, Great Ryton, Condover, Betton Strange and into Shrewsbury via a short section of the A458 (Wenlock Road).
> 
> ...




Phil, thanks for taking the time to help me amend this day - I have edited the route - after Greyfriars Bridge there appears to be a nice tarmacked cycle path beside the river so I have taken this - is this what you mean? Thanks Chris.

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20771955


----------



## Lpoolck (5 Jun 2017)

ianbarton said:


> On day 4 the Post Office at Hanmer (West of Whitchurch) does excellent homemade sandwiches and cake. Nice seats overlooking the Mere and it's on your route.



Thanks for the recommendation - 60 miles in. Looks like a perfect place to stop for lunch.


----------



## Lpoolck (5 Jun 2017)

snorri said:


> Day 9, break off your route at Ardgay and make for Bonar Bridge then keeping the water on your left, rejoin your route at Invershin. This proposal would save you carrying your bike down a flight of stairs at the Invershin railway bridge and also give you the opportunity to take on stores and refreshments at Bonar. You would make better time going via Bonar, wider road and less undulating, but If you have time and you want pretty, follow your original plan.



Thanks for the advice - going your way as saved me 0.5 miles and 514 feet of climbing.  Your route looks like it has nice views of the hills on street view!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jun 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> Phil, thanks for taking the time to help me amend this day - I have edited the route - after Greyfriars Bridge there appears to be a nice tarmacked cycle path beside the river so I have taken this - is this what you mean? Thanks Chris.
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20771955


That's better. The path by the river isn't going the way I meant but that reroute has put you onto some quieter residential roads than the ones on the original.

The bit through Cardington to Shrewsbury is great but I'd reroute it slightly from miles 26-30 to pass Comley rather than Enchmarsh and Lawley as that reduces the amount of climbing (the climb up to Enchmarsh is an evil one that gets steeper the further up you go).


----------



## Ian H (5 Jun 2017)

On day 1 you would be better going along the A3075 and cutting across to St Columb Major following the A39 to Camelford to rejoin your existing route. This avoids a nasty section of the A30. 
Day 2: the first part looks pointlessly hilly. I'd stick to the A3072 through Bow and Copplestone, then the back road (Higher Road) towards Crediton and the A3072 again to Bickleigh (a hilly but spectacular road—a favourite with cyclists). Past Tiverton and Sampford Peverall I wouldn't bother with the towpath, slow and full of dog-walkers. The road through Halberton is fine. The A361 will be busy at rush hour, not too bad otherwise; difficult to avoid without a major reroute from Taunton.


----------



## Lpoolck (5 Jun 2017)

User482 said:


> Day 3: your route out of Cheddar towards Burrington, and a couple of places in the Forest of Dean is on bridleways - did you mean to do that? Overall, that's a very hilly route you've picked. I echo the advice from @Rickshaw Phil about avoiding the A49 through Shropshire and Cheshire - I used it on my LEJOG and it was grim.
> 
> I'd head out of Cheddar on the Strawberry Line to Yatton (though avoid it in the wet), then Clevedon, Portbury, Shirehampton, Hallen, Pilning, Chepstow, Offa's Dyke to Trelleck, Monmouth, A466 to Hereford, then the lanes to Leominster.



Thanks @User482 I have taken your suggested route, it appears so much better so thank you. There is a part of the A49 at Callow for 2 miles that I have not been able to avoid without a large detour!

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20771956


----------



## Lpoolck (5 Jun 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> That's better. The path by the river isn't going the way I meant but that reroute has put you onto some quieter residential roads than the ones on the original.
> 
> The bit through Cardington to Shrewsbury is great but I'd reroute it slightly from miles 26-30 to pass Comley rather than Enchmarsh and Lawley as that reduces the amount of climbing (the climb up to Enchmarsh is an evil one that gets steeper the further up you go).



Thanks again @Rickshaw Phil I made that amendment you have suggested to pass Comley rather than Enchmarsh. However it added an extra 286 feet according to ride with GPS - it it one of those roads that actually climbs but it feels like a flat/downhill for whatever reason. I have one of those next to me!


----------



## Lpoolck (5 Jun 2017)

Tigerbiten said:


> The only reason to go to Tongue on day 10 is to stop at the hostel.
> It's both shorter and flatter to turn right at Altnaharra on the B873 alongside Loch Naver direct to Bettyhill.



Thanks @Tigerbiten that has saved me 5 miles and 1065 feet of climbing. I just kept on the road to Tongue as it was a national cycle route, plus it looked pretty scenic. However the 1065 feet of saved climbing sounds more appealing on my last day


----------



## Lpoolck (5 Jun 2017)

mjr said:


> I don't understand the double-back after mile 60 near West Lyng. Also, the A361 is pretty grim cycling - pretty narrow with some motorists driving too fast for the road - so I'd either continue on the canal/river paths and back roads (NCR 3 / 33) until north of the A39 and rejoin your route at Shapwick, or use the parallel back roads through North Curry, Athelney, Burrowbridge, Middlezoy, Greylake and then the minimum of the A361. I'd also cross straight across the A39 if you can - I've had a few scares from motorists on that road, including when driving. The Wedmore-Cheddar B road isn't the most fun either but it's usually OK and I think it's gently downhill and pretty simple in that direction, which might be good near the end of a day.



Thanks @mjr I am not sure, I must have dropped a pin near West Lyng by mistake, thanks for pointing that out! I have amended it to follow the canal path through North Newton. I have avoided the A39 but the only issue is that you have to do a big loop near Bridgewater so it has added a few miles and feet of climbing to the route, but if its worth avoiding I don't mind. 

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20771963


----------



## Lpoolck (5 Jun 2017)

Ian H said:


> On day 1 you would be better going along the A3075 and cutting across to St Columb Major following the A39 to Camelford to rejoin your existing route. This avoids a nasty section of the A30.



Thanks for your help @Ian H Is the A39 not quite bad too with lorries? Would it not be best to avoid that route too?

Day 1 defintely needs amending. I just don't know what is the best way to do it! Surely loads of people have done this route from Lands End to Okehampton.


----------



## Vegan1 (5 Jun 2017)

Nothing to add except rather you than me riding all those country lanes - chapeau.

And the Mersey ferry in good weather is a joy, and Liverpool YH (I presume?) is really good for getting your kit clean and your head down. All the best with your ride.

EDIT: No detour to Dunnet Head on the final day? It's the most northern point on the main island.


----------



## Ian H (5 Jun 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> Thanks for your help @Ian H Is the A39 not quite bad too with lorries? Would it not be best to avoid that route too?
> 
> Day 1 defintely needs amending. I just don't know what is the best way to do it! Surely loads of people have done this route from Lands End to Okehampton.



The A39 tends to be more local traffic. You will get the usual rush-hour spates. Until you get east of Launceston there is a serious trade-off between hills and main roads.


----------



## Lpoolck (5 Jun 2017)

Vegan1 said:


> Nothing to add except rather you than me riding all those country lanes - chapeau.
> 
> And the Mersey ferry in good weather is a joy, and Liverpool YH (I presume?) is really good for getting your kit clean and your head down. All the best with your ride.
> 
> EDIT: No detour to Dunnet Head on the final day? It's the most northern point on the main island.



Cheers, I'd rather a few extra miles on peaceful country lanes than taking the shortcut through busy roads! 

Yeah I'm staying at Liverpool YHA, most the YH are set up great for storing your bike and drying your kit. If we have time we will check out the ferry thanks. 

And zero thanks for the detour , I never realised it was the most north part of the island. I'm going to have to add that to the route now.


----------



## Vegan1 (5 Jun 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> Cheers, I'd rather a few extra miles on peaceful country lanes than taking the shortcut through busy roads!
> 
> Yeah I'm staying at Liverpool YHA, most the YH are set up great for storing your bike and drying your kit. If we have time we will check out the ferry thanks.
> 
> And zero thanks for the detour , I never realised it was the most north part of the island. I'm going to have to add that to the route now.



Good job.

RE: Unless it has changed you need to take the ferry from Birkenhead across to Liverpool? Or were you planning to take the Mersey tunnel? Bikes AFAIK are not allowed, which is why you need the ferry. It's all good mind, it was a pound way back when I done LEJOG.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2017)

Vegan1 said:


> Good job.
> 
> RE: Unless it has changed you need to take the ferry from Birkenhead across to Liverpool? Or were you planning to take the Mersey tunnel? Bikes AFAIK are not allowed, which is why you need the ferry. It's all good mind, it was a pound way back when I done LEJOG.


14. *Can I ride my bicycle through the tunnel?*

Bicycles are not permitted through the Kingsway Tunnel. *Through the Queensway Tunnel, they are not allowed between the hours of 6:00am to 8:00pm, Monday to Friday, 7:00am to 8:00pm on Saturday and 8:00am to 9:00pm on Sunday.* Please note, the time limits during a Sunday are only operational between 1st April and 30th September inclusive.

http://www.merseytunnels.co.uk/nossl/html/faq.php#14


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Jun 2017)

Having read some of these great comments. There should be a dedicated Cyclechat Lejog route.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Jun 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> Thanks again @Rickshaw Phil I made that amendment you have suggested to pass Comley rather than Enchmarsh. However it added an extra 286 feet according to ride with GPS - it it one of those roads that actually climbs but it feels like a flat/downhill for whatever reason. I have one of those next to me!


I think that could be a glitch with Ride With GPS. On the Comley version of the route the summit is at mile 27 then you have a long and fun descent after which the gradient stays mostly in your favour all the way to Shrewsbury. (All being well the prevailing wind should be helping you along on this stretch too.)

On the Enchmarsh version the summit is 150 feet higher (and consequently a steeper climb) then RWGPS appears to take you along an unmade farm track before you start descending past Lawley. There is a road alternative to the track but that involves a bit more climbing still..... Great views from the top though.

Edit to add: RWGPS hasn't altered the route anywhere else when you made the changes? That might account for the claimed extra climbing?


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Jun 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Having read some of these great comments. There should be a dedicated Cyclechat Lejog route.



I was thinking that too - a crowdsourced route from people that know each section of the trip, voting available to resolve arguments.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Jun 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I was thinking that too - a crowdsourced route from people that know each section of the trip, voting available to resolve arguments.


Or a selection of versions? You could have a fast route, an easy route and a scenic route for example.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 Jun 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> Thanks @Tigerbiten that has saved me 5 miles and 1065 feet of climbing. I just kept on the road to Tongue as it was a national cycle route, plus it looked pretty scenic. However the 1065 feet of saved climbing sounds more appealing on my last day



I used the B873 from Alnaharra to Bettyhill on my recent LEJOG in May. It is a stunning route alongside Loch Naver. Highly recommended.

Graham


----------



## Lpoolck (6 Jun 2017)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I used the B873 from Alnaharra to Bettyhill on my recent LEJOG in May. It is a stunning route alongside Loch Naver. Highly recommended.
> 
> Graham



Thanks Graham. I look forward to reaching that point of the journey and enjoying the views!


----------



## Lpoolck (6 Jun 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I think that could be a glitch with Ride With GPS. On the Comley version of the route the summit is at mile 27 then you have a long and fun descent after which the gradient stays mostly in your favour all the way to Shrewsbury. (All being well the prevailing wind should be helping you along on this stretch too.)
> 
> On the Enchmarsh version the summit is 150 feet higher (and consequently a steeper climb) then RWGPS appears to take you along an unmade farm track before you start descending past Lawley. There is a road alternative to the track but that involves a bit more climbing still..... Great views from the top though.
> 
> Edit to add: RWGPS hasn't altered the route anywhere else when you made the changes? That might account for the claimed extra climbing?



No, it was only that section of the route that I altered. I will take your experience over RWGPS and go the Comley version. That is why u started this thread, as you cannot beat local knowledge and the advice of those who have previously ridden the roads! 

Don't be jinxing the wind direction for me!


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Jun 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> I would appreciate any local knowledge or any previous knowledge in order to suggest any amendments to my routes





Lpoolck said:


> Day 1 defintely needs amending. I just don't know what is the best way to do it! Surely loads of people have done this route from Lands End to Okehampton.


Here's my suggestion for your Day 1.
Stay off A30 dual carriageway after Marazion; full stop. Cycle path from Penzance to Marazion on sea side of railway is not great, and probably worse in August with pedestrian congestion.
Go into and through Hayle. You have 110 miles to do and trying to use the NCN will swiftly get frustrating and slow (this is a more general point).
After Redruth, at Scorrier, cross (over) the A30 directly and go up the old A30, past Smokey Joe's cafe (51.2km on my link) which I recommend.
Stay off A30: go up A3075 (watch serious downhill double bend at Perranzabuloe!). Cut back to A30 and put up with a few km on single carriageway A30 till Mitchell and then there's a good 'parallel' road option all the way to Bodmin, with the added bonus of Goss Moor cycle path - good surface.
I have offered a different route from the end of the Camel Trail across to Hallsworthy.
Finally: a little tweak to get onto the Granite Way across the A386 more easily.


----------



## mjr (7 Jun 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Having read some of these great comments. There should be a dedicated Cyclechat Lejog route.


Won't work. Roadies and bikepackers would squabble forever and tourers would carry on ignoring everyone and doing their own thing 



Rickshaw Phil said:


> Or a selection of versions? You could have a fast route, an easy route and a scenic route for example.


It may need a heck of a lot of versions.


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Jun 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> I would appreciate any local knowledge or any previous knowledge in order to suggest any amendments to my routes.


And here's my suggestion for a Day 2 route, based on yours (the implied philosophy thereof).
The hilly narrow road from N Tawton to Lapford is not fun: I have offered an alternative line.
From Nomansland (W of Tiverton) you're much better off staying on the B3137. Less climb (though it's mostly lovely descents) and you can use all that hard gained potential energy to maximum kinetic effect on the B road, as opposed to wasting it on heat (brakes) on the narrow roads your draft route took.
Out of Tiverton I'd take the Blundells Road to Halberton before cutting onto the canal path. This canal path is good, though care is needed under the frequent bridges (unclip and shout - I suppose a prudent citizen would dismount and walk each one).
From the effective end of the 'Western Union' canal path near Greenham, the NCN3 route is tortuous, slow and difficult to navigate. I have suggested you cut up through Wellington and put up with 3 miles between Wellington and Taunton on the A38 (only local traffic - the M5 takes the 'load').
To avoid riding through the confusing and often busy roads of Bridgwater, you can cross the canal before getting into town, but this does involve lifting the bike up and down a few steps to cross the foot bridge alongside the railway line to cross the canal. I found this not a problem with a lightly (6kg) loaded bike (but would be challenging with panniers).
The road due N from Woolavington to Bason Bridge and bearing round right to Mark is lovely and easy to navigate. You can then go through Wedmore but on @Ian H 's 'Old Roads 300' audax a fortnight ago I chose to 'cut the corner' to the Cheddar road, and those roads were fine - exactly the route you had selected.
An easier route from Okehampton to Tiverton, as @Ian H has said (a legend of unparalleled road knowledge btw), is via Bow, Copplestone, Crediton (hard hill over to) Bickleigh and these roads are all fine but I sense you want to plan to stay on minor roads if you can. I think doing 90-110 miles a day you will soon reassess your enthusiasm for this: they are slower, hillier, much more difficult to navigate, and if the narrow yellow ones on an OS 1:50000 series map, more risky/dangerous (imo) than an A road.
My Day2 route took a more northerly route than yours, heading straight for Taunton rather than going via Tiverton - see link for your interest, but look at the line from Axbridge north to inform your Day 3 (the line @mjr has suggested).


----------



## iateyoubutler (7 Jun 2017)

Ian H said:


> On day 1 you would be better going along the A3075 and cutting across to St Columb Major following the A39 to Camelford to rejoin your existing route. This avoids a nasty section of the A30.
> Day 2: the first part looks pointlessly hilly. I'd stick to the A3072 through Bow and Copplestone, then the back road (Higher Road) towards Crediton and the A3072 again to Bickleigh (a hilly but spectacular road—a favourite with cyclists). Past Tiverton and Sampford Peverall I wouldn't bother with the towpath, slow and full of dog-walkers. The road through Halberton is fine. The A361 will be busy at rush hour, not too bad otherwise; difficult to avoid without a major reroute from Taunton.


Agreed. That A30 through Devon/Cornwall is nasty, and quite a few cyclists have been killed along there. A few years ago I braved a 10 mile TT along there and I was crapping myself


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Jun 2017)

Day 3 - I'm a bit confused by the sudden apparent change in the OP's philosophy. He has routed along lots of A roads after spending 2 days in east Cornwall, Devon and Somerset wiggling around to avoid them. Don't get me wrong: my preference, too, would be the A466 N of Monmouth and the A4110 N of Hereford.
So (with this revised philosophy) rather than heading for Monmouth via Trelleck on minor roads (22.7km + 385m) why don't you choose the A466 up the Wye valley past the iconic Tintern Abbey (25.1km + 251m). I work on 40m of climb is worth doing an extra km to avoid (and _vice versa_).
Personally, when planning Day 3, my first choice was via Devauden and Trelleck but once I'd cycled that route, (and having discarded the A466 'direct' route) I went over the Forest of Dean through Coleford and past Symonds Yat Rock and used the A4137 towards Hereford. A couple of km longer but similar climb and some pleasant terrain and views.


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Jun 2017)

Day 4 - From Wall-under-Haywood, N of your climb over Wenlock Edge, I would go one road further east to avoid a gratuitous climb, bypass Cardington and then stay a bit further east and go via Acton Burnell and Berrington to get to central Shrewsbury.
Your exit from Shrewsbury looks complicated. I would head out on the Berwick Road past Gravel Hill (B5067) heading for Bomere Heath (back on your route).
When I looked at crossing the Mersey, the ferry was an exorbitant £10 (cost included an optional cruise up and down the Mersey) and was infrequent (an issue at 80+ miles). Had I gone that way (the industrial landscape of the Wirral and the road options put me off) I had resolved to take the railway tunnel (ie on a train) from Birkenhead Central to Liverpool Lime Street.


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Jun 2017)

Day 5 - Liverpool to Dufton


Lpoolck said:


> I am wishing to stay away from busy roads as much as possible,


Your route NNE out of Liverpool seems to just follow the A59 trunk road (dual cariageway in places) almost all the way to Preston. Again, is this a deliberate philosophy change (see quote above)?
Here's an alternate line for you to consider. Crosses the Aintree racecourse: who has not heard of the 'Melling Road'? And then heads across to Eccleston and bypasses Leyland. The cyle route going into Preston is really worth it with a fantastic spot as one crosses the (one time railway) bridge over the River Ribble. See the route I took through Preston (worked well for me) and also the line I suggest keeping off the A6 as much as possible up to Lancaster (and away from adjacent M6 noise). Like your line north of there up the Lune valley (very close to / better than the line I took).


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Jun 2017)

Day 6 - Dufton to CrossLee
Your route needs amendment to start at Dufton (ie not Appleby).
Personally, after Newbiggin I would press on up the B6413 through Brampton and then NW to Longtown on the A6071. Neither road carries much traffic. I see little merit in cutting across (close) to the A7/M74 junction (44) and that route is 2.6km longer with the same climb . (Btw, your route looks to me as if you've just shoved a few waypoints into RwGPS and got the 'for cycling' algorithm to decide. I can only assume you don't enjoy route planning as much as I do.)
Heading north after Canonbie (good pub: Cross Keys), I'd stick to the minor roads parallelling the A7, using the A7 a bit, rather than divert (and climb) through Claygate.
Eskdale is just magnificent: the connoisseur's choice to get to Edinburgh (the LEL route comes south that way).


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Jun 2017)

Day 8 - Croslee to Perth
Are you using mountain bikes? Have you deliberately selected the Cross Border Drove Road / Thieves Road north of the Baddinsgill farmstead? This is north off the A702 from West Linton. It would be great if there was a cycleable (road bike) route across the Pentland Hills and I'm sure lots of people would ride it.
However, having enjoyed Eskdale, you either have to cut hard west and go round the hills through Carnwath, or press on NE and go through Edinburgh. I recommend the latter, via the B709 and the B7007. You might like to look at the LEL route (going the other way, mind) for ideas to get you to the city suburbs. The route through Peebles and then the A703 gets there too, just not with such inspiring scenery and it's A roads all the way.
Once over the Forth Bridge your route smacks again "as if you've just shoved a few waypoints into RwGPS and got the 'for cycling' algorithm to decide." and slavishly follows NCN1 and NCN775 to Perth. Lots of fun riding and navigation, but at the cost of progress. To get north of Loch Leven, look at the B981/B917 and then the B496 (which was once the (old) A road) or go through Ballingry (B920).


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Jun 2017)

Day 8 - Perth to Aviemore and Day 9 - Aviemore to Lairg and Day 10 - Lairg to John o' Groats
I assume you have researched the NCN7 cycle route which parallels the A9 and have made that choice consciously. Personally I have been put off by the mostly bad press it gets and have not ridden it. Maybe it is better now. 28mm tyres? Having gone for the eastern route (ie A9 rather than the Great Glen / A82) I guess you haven't much choice. Going via Glen Shee, Braemar and Lecht Summit is 170km and 150% more climb (2291m v your 129km + 845m).
I like your Day 9 route and hope after Tomatin, you'll find Strathdearn and the high road past Carn Eitidh rewarding.
Keep moving or the midges will get you.
On the run in (ie Day 10) Strathnaver is the best choice (as others have said) and you have amended the route to go that way. The NCN route you've followed from Reay to Thurso is much nicer than the main road. You don't seem to have made the promised amendment to take in Dunnet Head, yet. And while you're on that theme, you should consider whether the extra few km to visit Duncansby Head (Scotland's NE 'Land's End') is worthwhile. If you plan to, don't drop down the hill to JoG first. You'll struggle to muster the will to get back on the bikes, even for the 5km loop to the lighthouse on the headland.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jun 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> .....
> Don't be jinxing the wind direction for me!


Ooops. (Goes to touch wood)



Ajax Bay said:


> Day 4 - From Wall-under-Haywood, N of your climb over Wenlock Edge, I would go one road further east to avoid a gratuitous climb, bypass Cardington and then stay a bit further east and go via Acton Burnell and Berrington to get to central Shrewsbury.
> Your exit from Shrewsbury looks complicated. I would head out on the Berwick Road past Gravel Hill (B5067) heading for Bomere Heath (back on your route)........


Yes, No Yes to this.


Yes, the road one to the east immediately after Wall under Heywood is a much easier climb - good call, I'd missed that RWGPS was using the other lane.
No, don't bypass Cardington - the direct road to Acton Burnell is a higher climb over the hills via Chatwall and is rather a slog. It also takes you a more undulating way with short but sharp climbs at Ruckley, Pitchford and Cantlop Bridge. Via Plaish is slightly less climbing but still a slog. If you want to see some great Shropshire scenery I would recommend this way. If you want to make progress the Cardington, Folly Bank, Comley, Longnor way is much easier.

Yes, going up Berwick Road would be a simpler way out of town and is the way that my earlier suggestion of turning left after Greyfriars Bridge and going through The Quarry along Victoria Avenue, then Smithfield Road would take you.


----------



## Lpoolck (7 Jun 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Day 3 - I'm a bit confused by your sudden apparent change in the OP's philosophy. He has routed along lots of A roads after spending 2 days in east Cornwall, Devon and Somerset wiggling around to avoid them.



@Ajax Bay thanks for the wealth of information - it will take me a while to get through it, my heads battered after work so I will have to save it for tomorrow night! Hat's off for creating the routes too mate - I really appreciate it.

With regards to the above - I am a little confused (could be as my brain is currently mush ) I have not gone on any A roads other than a short section at 23.5 miles into the ride when crossing the River Avon as there is no alternatives - https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20771956

My philosophy is to find quiet (in terms of vehicle traffic) roads rather than busy ones. If it incorporates a little extra climbing/distance then I don't mind. I know on Day 1 this wasn't too clear, but that was because I was struggling to find a good route.



Ajax Bay said:


> Day 8 - Croslee to Perth
> Are you using mountain bikes? Have you deliberately selected the Cross Border Drove Road / Thieves Road north of the Baddinsgill farmstead? This is north off the A702 from West Linton. It would be great if there was a cycleable (road bike) route across the Pentland Hills and I'm sure lots of people would ride it.
> However, having enjoyed Eskdale, you either have to cut hard west and go round the hills through Carnwath, or press on NE and go through Edinburgh. I recommend the latter, via the B709 and the B7007. You might like to look at the LEL route (going the other way, mind) for ideas to get you to the city suburbs. The route through Peebles and then the A703 gets there too, just not with such inspiring scenery and it's A roads all the way.
> Once over the Forth Bridge your route smacks again "as if you've just shoved a few waypoints into RwGPS and got the 'for cycling' algorithm to decide." and slavishly follows NCN1 and NCN775 to Perth. Lots of fun riding and navigation, but at the cost of progress. To get north of Lock levenLook at the B981/B917 and then the B496 (which was once the (old) A road) or go through Ballingry (B920).



I checked the Cross Boarder Drove Road out on Google Street View and what you could see was tarmac, I take if from your post after Thieves road the surface is unsuitable for 28mm road bike tyres? I will look into your suggested routes if so, and follow your advice and go NE to Edinburgh. 

With regards to the route after Forth Bridge, I had tracked the route myself to follow the bike path myself. Again the roads/route on Google Street View appeared to be acceptable, I have just checked it out again and I still think it looks a decent route. Why do you feel it would be at the cost of progress, is it because of the zig-zag's at around 70 miles? Thanks.


----------



## snorri (7 Jun 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Day 8 - Perth to Aviemore and Day 9 - Aviemore to Lairg and Day 10 - Lairg to John o' Groats
> I assume you have researched the NCN7 cycle route which parallels the A9 and have made that choice consciously. Personally I have been put off by the mostly bad press it gets and have not ridden it. Maybe it is better now.


Works to convert single carriageway sections of the A9 between Inverness and Perth to dual carriageway may affect the nearby NCN path. I have not had any problem on the path in the past, but have not used it since road works commenced but would still choose to use NCN 7, even if roughed up a little, in preference to sharing the A82 with the hectic tourist and commercial motor traffic.
Much of NCN 7 between Inverness and Perth is actually on well surfaced local roads with light motor traffic rather than on a segregated path.


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Jun 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> With regards to the above [alleged change in the OP's philosophy. He has routed along lots of A roads after spending 2 days in east Cornwall, Devon and Somerset wiggling around to avoid them] - I am a little confused (could be as my brain is currently mush ) I have not gone on any A roads other than a short section at 23.5 miles into the ride when crossing the River Avon as there is no alternatives


Afaics you use mainly A roads from Monmouth all the away to Leominster. That's what I was getting at (and I said that's what I'd do (and did)). I think you'll quickly tire of diving off on a detour from the main road btw. "ofi" and crack on.
When I looked the Cross *Border* Drove Road on Google Street View the road 'stops' at the Baddinsgill farmstead. Perhaps you have a different version. And I found the north end using street view - it's a metal gate to a path running alongside a wall beside a little car park, just east of the pylons. Perhaps a Scots member can share their local knowledge?


----------



## Ajax Bay (7 Jun 2017)

snorri said:


> Much of NCN 7 between Inverness and Perth is actually on well surfaced local roads with light motor traffic rather than on a segregated path.


OK I take that implicit concern back. I have seen riders struggling up the path adjacent to the Drumochter Pass but I can see that most of the path is on 'old roads' away from the A7 trunk road. The 25km south of Aviemore is particularly pretty.


----------



## snorri (7 Jun 2017)

North of the Forth Bridge I would be inclined to follow the B981 through Crossgates, Hill of Beath, Kelty then rejoining your route immediately west of Loch Leven.
I followed the westerly route in your plan once, but only once as it involved a bit of climbing and as I remember had little to commend it.
(This may have been what AjaxBay was alluding to).


----------



## Lpoolck (7 Jun 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Afaics you use mainly A roads from Monmouth all the away to Leominster. That's what I was getting at (and I said that's what I'd do (and did)). I think you'll quickly tire of diving off on a detour from the main road btw. "ofi" and crack on.
> When I looked the Cross *Border* Drove Road on Google Street View the road 'stops' at the Baddinsgill farmstead. Perhaps you have a different version. And I found the north end using street view - it's a metal gate to a path running alongside a wall beside a little car park, just east of the pylons. Perhaps a Scots member can share their local knowledge?



Ok I see what you mean. The A466, yes it's a main road in that it's an A road but North of the A40 it looks fairly traffic free if you use street view on random points of the road. Maybe a local may be able to verify what traffic is like on this road as street view may have gone through a quiet time of the day. 

Also local knowledge on the cross border drove road surface would be welcomed!


----------



## jay clock (7 Jun 2017)

@Ajax Bay I am impressed at your dedication to the cause. A load of work


----------



## Brains (7 Jun 2017)

Your day one.
Stay off the A30 after Marazion. It really, really is not for cyclists


----------



## Lpoolck (9 Jun 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> And here's my suggestion for a Day 2 route.



Thanks for that I have checked the route out and it looks good. I was wondering if anyone has ridden the roads from 38-42 miles and from 58-62 miles and let me know if the road surface is suitable for 25-28mm road tyres.


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Jun 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ridden the roads from 38-42 miles [Western Union canal from Halberton] and from 58-62 miles [Bridgwater and Taunton canal] and let me know if the road surface is suitable for 25-28mm road tyres.


I have ridden both those tow paths many times (on 25s). They are fine on 25s. If you have been happy with the Camel Trail north of Bodmin on Day 1, they'll both be like a carpet. As I said upthread, the Western Union (Halberton to the end (it was never completed)) has a few (road) bridges over where care is required. "Out of Tiverton I'd take the Blundells Road to Halberton before cutting onto the canal path. This canal path is good, though care is needed under the frequent bridges (unclip and shout - I suppose a prudent citizen would dismount and walk each one)." The Bridgwater and Taunton canal has a slightly better surface and some chicanes to slow the cyclist to sensible speeds. It tends to be a bit busier with walkers near Taunton but as soon as you're under the M5, it's a lovely (flat) route. Close to the end you pass a good pub (the Boat and Anchor) with the M5 close ahead. Further on on the Day2 route, the Strawberry Trail up to Yatton (along the line of the old railway line and through the tunnel (front light worth having but not 'necessary')) also has a good surface (also ridden several times both ways) suitable for 25s, though can be a bit muddy in the odd place if it has been wet. You are missing the very best off road surface for end-to-end which is, imo, the towpaths at the south end of the Great Glen (ie north of Fort William) which are 'time trial' quality. Take care to be on the sunny (E) side if late in the day.


----------



## Lpoolck (10 Jun 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> I have ridden both those tow paths many times (on 25s). They are fine on 25s.



Okay thanks for the information. Sorry I didn't realise in your previous post you were referring to these points in the route, my apologies. The route is great and I will use it - many thanks for your time and effort @Ajax Bay I will continue go through the other wealth of information you posted!


----------



## Lpoolck (10 Jun 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Day 5 - Liverpool to Dufton Here's an alternate line for you to consider. Crosses the Aintree racecourse: who has not heard of the 'Melling Road'? And then heads across to Eccleston and bypasses Leyland. The cyle route going into Preston is really worth it with a fantastic spot as one crosses the (one time railway) bridge over the River Ribble. See the route I took through Preston (worked well for me) and also the line I suggest keeping off the A6 as much as possible up to Lancaster (and away from adjacent M6 noise). Like your line north of there up the Lune valley (very close to / better than the line I took).
> View attachment 355983



Looks really good, the cycle route through present and River Ribble look good. The only thing I would change is to nip past the Elenor Rigby statute in Liverpool for a quite photo - plus it does take of a few meters off the ride


----------



## Lpoolck (10 Jun 2017)

Brains said:


> Your day one.
> Stay off the A30 after Marazion. It really, really is not for cyclists



Sounds like you had a bad experience @Brains? Thanks for the heads up, the edited route keeps me off the A30 other than 2 miles before Carland Cross.


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Jun 2017)

You asked about the surfaces of canal paths NE of Tiverton and E/NE of Taunton. 
I think you might wish to ask for advice from others on the Camel Trail north of Bodmin. I have ridden it on 25s (uphill (50m in 10km!) both with and without a small load) but I'm conscious that my surface tolerance is quite high. Your initial Day 1 route included that section of the Camel Trail which is why I included it in my suggested Day 1 for you. The top (NW) section of the Camel Trail coming down from Padstow, through Wadebridge to the trail junction just N of Bodmin (where your route joins it) is a lovely fast, flat surface - the first 11km alongside the Camel estuary. The trail north from Bodmin is a wonderful ride of about 10km but a bit rougher.
Given that no sensible rider takes the dual carriageway A30 directly across Bodmin Moor, one has to go north or south of the moor. The route to the south is a lot hillier - Minions is a highlight (but a bit shorter if going to Okehampton). It does line you up for crossing Dartmoor (ie via Tavistock), if that's desired. Otherwise going to the north (ie through Davidstow), there are (essentially) 3 ways across the River Camel: Padstow -Rock foot (and bike) ferry; at Wadebridge (which can be accessed via either the A39 or via Padstow and the aforementioned Camel Trail (but that's a fair diversion)); or through/past Bodmin.
Having chosen Bodmin there are three ways to get north of the moor: A389 then B3266 to Camelford, Camel Trail (the route you drafted); or on minor roads // A30, then past Blisland and through St Breward. Your choice. My Day 1 choice was to do the A3075 to Newquay, head NE to Padstow, and take the ferry which sets you up for the B3314 from Rock all the way, almost, to Davistow. Adapting that to get to Okehampton gives you this: LE-Okehampton 174km + 2166m.
HTH


----------



## Brains (11 Jun 2017)

Lpoolck said:


> Sounds like you had a bad experience @Brains? Thanks for the heads up, the edited route keeps me off the A30 other than 2 miles before Carland Cross.



I've just resurrected an old thread on the A30 subject on the main LEJOG forum.
I can't imagine you will find anyone that would ever describe cycling along the A30 as a pleasant experience.
It's a motorway in all but name for most of it's Cornish length.
I'm all in favour of cyclists being able to go where they like, but in this case there really should be signs at Marazion, Blackwater, Indian Queens and Bodmin saying words to the effect of; "route unsuitable for cyclists" (same as they do for HGV's)


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Jun 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> the NCN7 cycle route which parallels the A9


Besides @snorri 's assessment I'm paging @MichaelM who I think has good knowledge of this route.


----------



## Lpoolck (11 Jun 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> You asked about the surfaces of canal paths NE of Tiverton and E/NE of Taunton.
> I think you might wish to ask for advice from others on the Camel Trail north of Bodmin. I have ridden it on 25s (uphill (50m in 10km!) both with and without a small load) but I'm conscious that my surface tolerance is quite high. Your initial Day 1 route included that section of the Camel Trail which is why I included it in my suggested Day 1 for you. The top (NW) section of the Camel Trail coming down from Padstow, through Wadebridge to the trail junction just N of Bodmin (where your route joins it) is a lovely fast, flat surface - the first 11km alongside the Camel estuary. The trail north from Bodmin is a wonderful ride of about 10km but a bit rougher.
> Given that no sensible rider takes the dual carriageway A30 directly across Bodmin Moor, one has to go north or south of the moor. The route to the south is a lot hillier - Minions is a highlight (but a bit shorter if going to Okehampton). It does line you up for crossing Dartmoor (ie via Tavistock), if that's desired. Otherwise going to the north (ie through Davidstow), there are (essentially) 3 ways across the River Camel: Padstow -Rock foot (and bike) ferry; at Wadebridge (which can be accessed via either the A39 or via Padstow and the aforementioned Camel Trail (but that's a fair diversion)); or through/past Bodmin.
> Having chosen Bodmin there are three ways to get north of the moor: A389 then B3266 to Camelford, Camel Trail (the route you drafted); or on minor roads // A30, then past Blisland and through St Breward. Your choice. My Day 1 choice was to do the A3075 to Newquay, head NE to Padstow, and take the ferry which sets you up for the B3314 from Rock all the way, almost, to Davistow. Adapting that to get to Okehampton gives you this: LE-Okehampton 174km + 2166m.
> HTH



I have manged to get a few pictures of the Camel Trail north of Bodmin and it looks fine for a road bike with 28mm tyres. I would have preferred smooth tarmac but you cannot have it all!  However if anyone has recently been on it their views are welcome.

I am not sure if going on the route through Padstow and getting on the ferry would be cheating (although I will likely will be getting on the Mersey ferry if not the train  as I wasn't aware until this threat that you cannot get across through the tunnels on bikes other than late at night) The fares are pretty high - £4.00 just to take your bike on (subject to prevailing conditions) and another £4.00 for the fare?

Thanks again for all your knowledge and help @Ajax Bay


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Jun 2017)

It's not 'cheating' to go via Arran, Kintyre, Mull and Skye is it? One of the themes of my end-to-end was taking as many ferries as possible. In the event, the ferryman waived the fare, as I was going only one way (and riding LEJOG for RNLI - who got the £4).


----------



## Lpoolck (13 Aug 2017)

Just to update I have so far completed three days. The routes have been fantastic until now so thanks again for all those who have contributed.

The only bad section I have had to deal with was the first 7 miles on today's ride out of cheddar (edited as originally put Okehampton). There is alot of detours on the cycle path due to maintenance/building works and alot of the path isn't suitable for a road bike and barely suitable for a mountain bike. I thought I'd pass this on just in case anyone is passing the area in the imminent future.

Thanks again.


----------



## Ian H (13 Aug 2017)

I didn't know there was a cyclepath there. I'd use the old A30 through Sticklepath, etc.


----------



## Lpoolck (13 Aug 2017)

Sorry I meant the first 7 miles out cheddar not Okehampton! My brain is obviously working as badly as my legs 

We did use the old A30 on yesterday's ride.


----------



## jay clock (13 Aug 2017)

@Lpoolck glad to hear you are on your way..

Are you doing a blog? If so, let us know

Also can you post up the final versions you worked from, and any comments. Will be really useful as I plan to do this next year


----------



## Lpoolck (14 Aug 2017)

Will do @jay clock. I will also write a post at the end of my trip summarising the route/experience that may help you/others. 

I am not writing any blogs unfortunately.


----------



## jay clock (16 Aug 2017)

_[UPDATE: some links below are broken, but read my further posting a few down and you will see I have a solution]_

I have found what looks like a superb resource that may meet the needs of some of you

Deloitte Ride Across Britain is a 9 day event and have available all their GPX files and OS map pdfs

I have pasted the links below.

At a quick glance looks ideal for me as I will be running off a Garmin 1000 and my wishlist is


Avoid murder roads like A30
Occasional few miles on A road ok
Avoid off road/canals
generally be on small country roads
I will be doing at least 14-15 days, not 9!

A friend did RAB a couple of years back and loved the route. Assuming it is approx the same, her comments were

_On two stretches I would look for alternatvives or at least brace myself: road leading up to Glasgow was boring on bad road surface and Glencoe, which is just very busy._​

Ride across Britain

http://www.rideacrossbritain.com/2017-hub/


Day 1 https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18430634

http://www.rideacrossbritain.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/RAB-Day-1.pdf


Day 2 https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18430640

http://www.rideacrossbritain.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/RAB-Day-2.pdf


Day 3 https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18430650

http://www.rideacrossbritain.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/RAB-Day-3.pdf


Day 4 https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18430655

http://www.rideacrossbritain.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/RAB-Day-4.pdf


Day 5 https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18430685

http://www.rideacrossbritain.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/RAB-Day-5.pdf


Day 6 https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18430691

http://www.rideacrossbritain.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/RAB-Day-6.pdf


Day 7 https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18431019

http://www.rideacrossbritain.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/RAB-Day-7.pdf


Day 8 https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18431023

http://www.rideacrossbritain.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/RAB-Day-8.pdf


Day 9 https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18431030

http://www.rideacrossbritain.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/RAB-Day-9.pdf


----------



## jay clock (17 Aug 2017)

Re my posting above I have just downloaded a couple to my pc then reuploaded into Bike Hike which allows a viewing in OS map form. Seriously impressed with it and if and when I can do LEJOG will be using it. Will probably replot to double check and also to shorten the daily distances! Approx 14-days at a guess


----------



## Lpoolck (17 Aug 2017)

jay clock said:


> Re my posting above I have just downloaded a couple to my pc then reuploaded into Bike Hike which allows a viewing in OS map form. Seriously impressed with it and if and when I can do LEJOG will be using it. Will probably replot to double check and also to shorten the daily distances! Approx 14-days at a guess



Glad you have found something useful. Where will you be stopping each night?


----------



## jay clock (18 Aug 2017)

My plan was (if work permits) to go mid May (I am doing a half Ironman on 12th so directly after that) and take about 14-15 days ideally camping as much as possible. Also will try for Warmshowers and possibly a hotel or two. I love camp but aim for pub/restaurant meals

Of course I need to plan the camping a bit better!


----------



## raj (19 Aug 2017)

jay clock said:


> I have pasted the links below.



All the RideWithGPS pages:

*Error (404 not found)*
*The page you are looking for does not exist*


----------



## jay clock (20 Aug 2017)

UPDATE: The gpx files in the links above are now not working. The pdfs are there as of now

So I have downloaded all the pdfs and have them if the links fail in the future . Also have found the gpx files for 2015 on RWGPS and pretty similar I guess. I also have downloaded these files and have them saved.

This really does look like a good route if you want quiet, but no off road....


----------



## jay clock (21 Aug 2017)

OK the people at RAB were updating them. The ones at the rider hub currently work (I have not amended the links above)

Aslo I have downloaded the pdfs and the gpx files to this Dropbox folder https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t6wp4enp1nrmx00/AADsyGN4BXKgyq9mjjJ27JZSa?dl=0 in case the links break again


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Aug 2017)

13 Aug:


Lpoolck said:


> I have so far completed three days. The routes have been fantastic until now


Glad it's going well. Presumably you're almost finished now.


mjr said:


> I'm lazy so I'd use the Strawberry Line NCR26 (even in the wet, IMO) and Shute Shelve Tunnel to get across the Mendips to Clevedon





Ajax Bay said:


> Further on on the Day2 route, the Strawberry Trail up to Yatton (along the line of the old railway line and through the tunnel (front light worth having but not 'necessary')) also has a good surface (also ridden several times both ways) suitable for 25s, though can be a bit muddy in the odd place if it has been wet.





Lpoolck said:


> The only bad section I have had to deal with was the first 7 miles on today's ride out of cheddar (edited as originally put Okehampton). There is alot of detours on the cycle path due to maintenance/building works and alot of the path isn't suitable for a road bike and barely suitable for a mountain bike. I thought I'd pass this on just in case anyone is passing the area in the imminent future.





mjr said:


> I've been reminded by another forum that the Shute Shelve tunnel on the Strawberry Line has been closed recently


We're talking about the same cycle track here. Riders' thresholds of what is OK for a road bike vary considerably.


----------



## mjr (22 Aug 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> We're talking about the same cycle track here. Riders' thresholds of what is OK for a road bike vary considerably.


Not exactly. I was talking about the Strawberry Line route (as I think you were) while I think @Lpoolck is talking about the diversion route which I've not used. I wouldn't be surprised if the diversion is shoot, plus they've managed to damage some open sections of the route with the works machinery accessing the works, because councils in that area aren't great at cycling IMO.


----------



## ryan_w (22 Aug 2017)

This was the route I did / planned: https://www.strava.com/routes/7475241

Had to stop at a few random locations / hospitals en route (the charities we were doing it for).

First 2 days were hard going but quality. My route through the Lakes was immense.

Worst day was the trip from Glasgow to Carlisle. Awful roads, boring, would defo plan a different route for that section if doing it again.

The ride through the Highlands down into Glen Coe was the highlight of the trip, just stunning! Probably the best day in the saddle I've ever had.

Another highlight was the climb out from Fort Augustus along the south bank of Loch Ness. It's just been resurfaced and was smooth as. Bloooooody hard going but worth it!


----------

